
Microplastics in water not harmful to humans, says WHO report - discreteevent
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/aug/22/microplastics-in-water-not-harmful-to-humans-says-who-report
======
blue_devil
Original study here:
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S004313541...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0043135419301794)

It concludes that of the 50 studies they reviewed only 4 were of sufficient
quality to draw conclusions. So, the study concluded

>>We conclude that more high quality data is needed on the occurrence of
microplastics in drinking water, to better understand potential exposure and
to inform human health risk assessments.

How does this translate to "microplastics not harmful"?

------
Halluxfboy009
Misleading titles, of course. My takeaway from that is what was repeated
multiple times throughout the actual article - they don't have enough evidence
to prove it either way.

